# What is 'cold set asphalt adhesive'?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I plan to do some roll roofing. I've read I should use 'cold-set asphalt adhesive'. I was planning to use the regular roof cement down at the hardware store. Should I get a special 'cold setting' type of roof cement?


----------



## Trevino.B (Oct 13, 2010)

Where are you located? "Cold-set" asphalt adhesive has a lot of positives. One of the benefits is that you can apply it year round so you don't have to worry about weather conditions. I think cold-set is the way most people are heading towards anyways because its allows more staging any planning control, odor control, and is less of a fire hazard. 

A good site to check out more information on roofing if you plan to do it yourself is http://www.roofingwindows.net


TreB


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

The cold set adhesives they may be refering to may be the type used in the cold application of sbs(torchon).This is used instead of torching :furious:the product.That is what I think of anyways when I hear cold-set.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I bought 'Henry 203 roof adhesive'. A couple of people told me this was the product to use with roll roofing.
It isn't what I expected. It's supposed to be rather thin, you can put it on with a brush. I was expected the usual thick sticky stuff.
Is this the correct product? Also can it seal out water? I'm thinking of putting a joint where it will have to handle a lot of drainage (no choice, patching up an old crazy roof).


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

What are you roofing?If its a shed or garage or similiar I would go with a self adhered membrane.Its a way better product,more expensive and diy friendly.Regular 90# mineral surfaced rolled roofing is garbage in my opinion. http://www.certainteed.com/products/roofing/low-slope/self-adhered/308479 Many other manufacturers carry similiar products,this will just give you an idea..and also it is a good product


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

darsunt said:


> I bought 'Henry 203 roof adhesive'. A couple of people told me this was the product to use with roll roofing.
> It isn't what I expected. It's supposed to be rather thin, you can put it on with a brush. I was expected the usual thick sticky stuff.
> Is this the correct product? Also can it seal out water? I'm thinking of putting a joint where it will have to handle a lot of drainage (no choice, patching up an old crazy roof).


_I think what you are looking for is called lap cement._


----------

